

Without BART, will you still go to work? - ricberw

I&#x27;ll bet most people here will telecommute.
======
joshrotenberg
Nope. I telecommute a couple days per week already, but when I go in I take
BART or AC Transit Transbay buses. The bridge is going to suck. I'll WFH until
they figure it out.

------
iamhamm
I'm going to be WFH since I need to go from Berkeley -> San Mateo and the
drive will be heinous with all the additional cars.

------
ricberw
I'll still go, but only because I work in San Mateo and live in SF. Caltrain
will be my friend.

